# /\/ Shami goats New pictures /\/



## Naef hajaya (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing pics of a goat that many of our members haven't seen before.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 20, 2012)

Even I can't bring myself to want one of those....facsincating to see, but....between the udders and the bite....nope...can't do it.

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 20, 2012)

They are certainly very interesting!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2012)

At first I thought they were horrid, but they are just odd enough to grow on ya! Some look kind of scary, some look sweet.


----------



## pdpo222 (Nov 20, 2012)

The Head - The most recognizable characteristic of the breed. Convex (extreme Roman-nosed) in front, with upper and lower jaws meeting squarely and correctly. Goats with long, protruding lower jaws find it more difficult to nurse and graze; animals displaying this characteristic are less acceptable. Very long ears are placed at the upper part of the skull and fall downward at the sides of the head. The head size should be in correct proportion to the body and attached to a long, highly carried neck. Too large of a head lessens the nobility of the Shami.    Those pics are the ones I think should of been culled according to their breed standard.  If I was raising them I would of culled them.


----------



## Alicia G (Nov 20, 2012)

Well by that standard I would figure they are all culls, maybe the doe could be salvageable, but other than that... But beauty is in the eye of the beholder. There are many breeds of animals that standard dictates a frame and look that breeders don't like, leading them to breed their own line of stock. Very odd goats to say the least, would like to see 'show-able' stock pics


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 20, 2012)

I like their body shape...but not too much their jaws. Interesting though. Would like to see more breeds of goats outside the US.


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Their udder doesn't look so great for milking but it looks pretty much perfect for nursing kids!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 20, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Even I can't bring myself to want one of those....facsincating to see, but....between the udders and the bite....nope...can't do it.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics!


*

X2!!! *


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2012)

They kind of grow on you.   I think they have a beautiful body though.  Nice long legs and a straight topline.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow  interesting indeed.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these....very interesting!


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Nov 21, 2012)

Those would scare the bejeezus out of me if you stumbled upon one in the dark!  Frightening looking.. would love to see a newborn baby picture of one!


----------

